
Show HN: The curated list of awesome CMake scripts, modules, examples and others - onqtam
https://github.com/onqtam/awesome-cmake
======
onqtam
I'm open to suggestions - what to remove, if a new category should be created,
if stuff should be sorted, should there be an articles section at all, etc.

I basically searched 'cmake' in github and sorted the results by stars in
descending order and went through the first ~30 pages - everything with more
than 4 stars was inspected.

here is the reddit thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/cpp/comments/51sy99](https://www.reddit.com/r/cpp/comments/51sy99)

